# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Mala skola dojenja - Zadar i Biograd

## emily

Jos dvije ljetne jadranske male skole dojenja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



*ZADAR

*
U utorak *12.8.2014. u Gradskoj knjižnici Zadar*, Ulica Stjepana Radića 11, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe na tel.  *098 9650 860.* Početak radionice je *u 17:00 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.



*BIOGRAD NA MORU

*
U četvrtak *14.8.2014. u prostorijama Pučkog otvorenog učilišta Biograd na Moru* Šetalište kneza Branimira 52, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, svakim danom od 10 do 16, na tel.  *091 5835 578.* Početak radionice je *u 17:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## emily

podizem  :Smile:

----------

